# Contest entries!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey everybody! Please post your entries in this thread so I don't have to search through a bunch to find them. Sorry VJ that I didn't put this up sooner!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Please post your comments in the original thread!!!!!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

here ya go...

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/MODBODYCOMP.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/CHASSISCOMP.jpg

click on the links for a closer look

a Lionel Rolls chopped, painted and clear coated, mounted on my custom Tyco S/HP-7 chassis with traction magnets, JT T-bucket front end, Jada rear rims with AFX Specialty silicone tires, flames by Radical Decals


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

ok.. let the contest begin!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Har!
You were done way to early Jim.  

I make a motion that your actual start time be investigated as it would appear that you are in clear violation of Yoder's prescribed "on yer mark get set go"!

A blue ribbon committee is currently being assembled to determine if any impropriety occurred on your part! Should there be any corroborating evidence a grand jury will be convened :thumbsup: 

Then again it could just be all that pent up customizing energy cuz ya moused out on the Willy's contest! 

I'll see YOU after school! :wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

.....


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

5 weeks to go! Hurry hurry hurry! Ha!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*3 days left....almost done!*



mtyoder said:


> 5 weeks to go! Hurry hurry hurry! Ha!


WOW! 3 Days left ...time sure flys when your having fun. Almost done...almost.

Bob...zilla


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*Fastlap's entry*

Original design homemade resin body. LL "M" chassis, decals from pattos

...It runs too!!!! ......Real good!

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok, Final contest entry pick of the V16 Schneider on it's new M/T chassis with Vincent mesh wheels:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Yellow*

Can you guys stand any more yellow??? I got a little bit left in the can, for my entry!!! RLM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Contest Entry- AFX "Overhauled" 56 Ford PU*

My appologies for the comment MTY, I got on the wrong thread. Here's my entry: AFX 56 Ford PU. This was a red/blue flamed that was de-flamed, de-bumpered, de-tail-lighted, and exhaust pipes removed. Truck has been lowered on both ends, roll pan added, and custom taillights. Truck runs on narrowed 4 spoke LL chrome rims with T. Heister rear meat. 350 Chevy SB, automatic with dual exhaust. Thanks to " Stitch Me One" for the bed cover and a special thanks to "Hilltop Paint & Body" for laying down the schoolbus yellow Duplicolor paint. Thanks to Texaco for funding the project. Hope you enjoy this ride, "I've just been Overhauled"... RLM


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Here's my entry. Since it's not right to have a contest without joining in! As you can see I painted it and added wheelie bars. It also has a balenced hot stock arm, threaded brush barrels, neo dot traction magnets and braids for pickups. It's a drag bike only! It fairly fast, but I haven't run it on the computer yet. I built it for a friend I think I'll let him to do the honors.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Here's my grave digger car for this contest. I put most of pics in another thread.

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Moon Eye Lincoln*

LOL! My entry is yellow also. This hotrod Lincoln came in a junk lot from my freind JJ. It was found roofless and cracked in a rainfilled 55 gal drum of trash. 

Early build work can be found in the thread "Hot Rod Lincoln". Slated to be a roadster but unknowingly Jerry Gill (Win 43) sent a yellow Lincoln roof in a care package...sometime last year.  I figured it was some sort of devine intervention and went with it. Curiously the other guy was more involved...this thing was a frustrating devil.  

So the roof is just a recontoured stocker. Other parts include a Lola roof to make the trunk...from Greg @ Alfaslot. A JL baja front windsheild frame ...from Joez. Rear bumper cutouts were filled with the fat chunks from the front of a Mako...origin unknown. Glass is AFX blue from a Dodge van...from my junk box. Side pipes are modified Tyco US1 dump truck stacks and plastruct macaroni...Dump truck from Bobzilla. Lenses are handfabbed acrylic on my Polish lathe...cordless drill. Stickies were donated by Bozilla too.

Chassis is standard fare T-jet...no mods...other than a good lapping, comm polish, and a minor magnet upgrade. Rims are deflanged front Ansens all the way round with the front dehubbed. Rear skins are trimmed Wizzards, the fronts are standard AFX by PVT.

The topcoat is AFX yellow plastic over the cream colored original. The bulk of which was melted down from a '55 Micyou had sent. So many thanks to all the Lincoln contributors and Yoder for another great contest. 

Thanx for Looking! :wave:


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Great looking ride Bill!

Thought I would get mine over here. Thanks for letting me use some yellow HT  .


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

skr and bill - nice ride!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

mtyoder said:


> Here's my entry. Since it's not right to have a contest without joining in! As you can see I painted it and added wheelie bars. It also has a balenced hot stock arm, threaded brush barrels, neo dot traction magnets and braids for pickups. It's a drag bike only! It fairly fast, but I haven't run it on the computer yet. I built it for a friend I think I'll let him to do the honors.


ohhhhhhh mannn thats a sweet ride you got there! how do you put neo dot there? custom made or ? 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

My entry is a HW based resin-cast Deora with opaque dark blue glass and a pair of hand-carved surfboards.

The Deora is painted Hunter-Green with foiled bumps, front and rear.
The pair of abs surfboards are standard silver with Chrimson-Red flames stenciled in on the negative.

The chassis is a speedy stock NOS aurora with turned Ansen wheels on all four corners wrapped in Bills favorite sticky silicone tyres.

Though green is my favorite color, I would have to cast my vote towards one of the yellow cars, even if I couldn't decide which one! These are all very unique and beautiful pieces, men, and I don't envy Mr. Yoder for the task of having to pick the winner! 

Oh, the heck with it. They ALL win as far as I am concerned! (ok, Mr. Yoder pony up with everyones trophy!  )


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

No problem borrowing some yellow SKR, in fact I'll trade you some for one of those wheelie bars. I like that Low Lying Lincoln in yellow toooo!!! There's some great cars here!!! Thanks for letting me join in!!! Randy


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Baron Von Buggy*

This is my "Baron Von Buggy":

It started out as a JL pullback body. Mounted on an AFX Magna-Traction chassis with (now) threaded and polished front AJs and rear polished (got them used?) rims with Tyco rear knobby tires.

Body was painted with Kustom Kolors Chrome Silver then with Kustom Kolors Candy Apple Red.

Rear Wing and front nudge bar were manufactured by me and hand painted detail and Machine guns added also. Took an AFX slotted front rim and sanded it down and put the JL pin on backside with some Bill Hall red Goop. This whole thing is held together with goop and Testors liquid cement.

Decals: Slotrod65.com is the Iron Cross on hood, robsmodeling.com are Cut down Iron Crosses from his RED Baron sheet and last but not least is the Skull Iron Cross that I purchased off the "Bay" from (Amy) nailz*by*me http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230191384640to put the finishing touch on my wing.

The surf board is a resin casting and I added the shark fin and painted it up...just so I could go surfing with Joez when this whole thing is over!  














































Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

dang!!! thats a nice looking baja man!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

B...Z, I see your still using the "illusion" setting on your camera, Looks great!!! I like the candy red. I also want to see Physo and The Grave Digger go at it, heads up!!! Sunday, Sunday, Sundaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Polish Lathe eh?*



Bill Hall said:


> Lenses are handfabbed acrylic on my Polish lathe...cordless drill. :wave:


... is this the type of machine that stays motionless when ya turn it on and you're supposed to spin the piece yer working on really really fast?? :roll: 

All nice lookers fellas :thumbsup: ...nuther


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

what a great collection of cars!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

The judging will start tomarrow unless anyone needs a bit more time for finishing touches if so please let me know ASAP! We'll be looking at both threads so If you didn't post here that's ok.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Not Much
Not much and i rushed it at the end.. but I wanted to finish it.. lol.. Even has interior but I can not take close ups yet.. I'll figure this camera out yet!!




















Coach


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here's my entry -- not as good as a lot of you guys but the paint turned out pretty good.









That's a Japanese war flag helmet design -- my teammate in the local champ car league is from Japanese descent and the company he works for, wijobs.com, sponsored us the last two years. This was his car last year, painted in the RuSport team colors of Justin Wilson.

Here's a couple more cars I've done in the last year:








My Rusport-themed car based on Cristiano daMatta's racer. I use the Irish flag helmet design.









A basic Red Bull car decal job to touch up a friend's abused blue racer.









Everyone has or had one of these red & white Tyco Corvettes. I wiped out the numbers and added some Lucky Strike decals to make something a little flashier. Drove this car to the win in the 2.4 Hour endurance race last year.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

tjd241 said:


> ... is this the type of machine that stays motionless when ya turn it on and you're supposed to spin the piece yer working on really really fast?? :roll:


I don't think it spins. I believe it is a fix mounted vertical lathe, and Bill runs around and around and around and.....


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Scaf...*

He ain't bite'n ... We didn't even get so much as a brief rise outta him with the lathe bits. hmmm... Better tie on a different fly I guess. ...Perhaps he's busy filling in all the holes from the "borrowed" body parts he culled for that sweet Lincoln. Now he's got a Lola, JL Baja, Mako, Dodge Van, and Tyco US1 dump truck that whistle when they go around the track!! At this rate I'm gonna have to load him up again on raw materials from the Feb Bob Beers show.  nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> :snip: ...Perhaps he's busy filling in all the holes from the "borrowed" body parts he culled for that sweet Lincoln. Now he's got a Lola, JL Baja, Mako, Dodge Van, and Tyco US1 dump truck that whistle when they go around the track!! At this rate I'm gonna have to load him up again on raw materials from the Feb Bob Beers show.  nd



OMG! :roll: 

TOO FUNNY! (he gotcha, BILL!)


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Zilla.That is the best looking vw baja or vw anything that I have ever seen.That would sure look good in one of display cases. 
Tom Stumpf


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*This was good times...lets do it again everyone!*



tomhocars said:


> Bob Zilla.That is the best looking vw baja or vw anything that I have ever seen.That would sure look good in one of display cases.
> Tom Stumpf


Tom,

Thanks Tom for the complements on my VW Bug entry.

What I did was took 3 JL bodies and stripped and painted them up. Used the paint scheme that worked out the best and built it from there on.

Spent some time doing some Home Work also. I Looked on Google for Red Baron and VW buggies searches. The pics gave me ideas ...the rear tires for this were inspired via photos of real 1/1 buggies that I thought were Cool looking. The rear wing came from a childhood Matchbox image that has been stuck in my head since the 70s and the color red....just happens to be my favorite color.

I love VW bugs. Had a 72 Super Beetle back in the early 80s that my Dad had bought new originaly. Sat in the back seat of that thing while growing up and finaly got to own and drive it in High School. Fun in the Snow Big Time!










Bob...zilla


----------

